# Maven: Wie Abhängigkeiten analysieren?



## einbyte (13. Jan 2015)

Hi,

ich habe in einem Projekt keinen Internetzugriff und ein eigenes
Repository. Ich weiß, dass das ein spezieller und ungewöhnlicher
Fall ist, aber ist nun mal so.

Netbeans hat eine exec-Funktion, die leider von Maven abhängt.
Maven benötigt leider mehrere Plug-Ins, um eine Java Applikation
zu starten (was schon irgenwie interessant ist ). Ich habe
unter anderem das maven-exec Plug-in installiert und bin mir
sicher, dass es auch funktioniert hat.

Nun möchte ich wieder mal etwas aus Netbeans herraus starten,
aber Maven versucht mojo-parent-28.pom downzuladen. Ich habe
mojo-parent-21.pom. Wie kriege ich heraus, warum Maven nun
plötzlich Version 28 benötigt? Warum nimmt es plötzlich nicht
mehr 21? Früher tat es das offensichtlich (oder benötigte es gar
nicht, aber parent POMs hatte das Projekt schon immer).
Erfahrungsgemäß würde es auch nicht ausreichen, 21 gegen 28 zu
tauschen (zu aktualisieren), weil das bestimmt auch wieder
Abhängigkeiten hat.

Das eigene Repository hat sich zwar nicht geändert, sicherlich
aber die Reihenfolge von Maven Aufrufen mit verschiedenen
targets.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat, wäre ich für Tips dankbar!

~/1b


----------

